
Bounty for Open-Source Diabetic pump control exceeds $11,000 - oskarpearson
http://www.openomni.org
======
oskarpearson
This project is critical for the longevity of the OpenAPS project -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/23/health/a-do-it-yourself-
re...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/23/health/a-do-it-yourself-revolution-
in-diabetes-care.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0)

Currently the only supported pumps are incredibly old hardware from Medtronic.

